# Which would be best?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Right as a newbie to pedigrees and hopefully a future breeder which show would be best to go to, to get some info.
I'm looking at rare breeds at the but im keeping my options open as i want to do a good job of breeding so research to me is very important.
So what would u all recommend and what would be important questions i need to ask? x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

The supreme cat show is probably the best for variety, there are alot more cats there than other cat shows and a breed stand for most breeds.

What are you thinking of breeding?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> The supreme cat show is probably the best for variety, there are alot more cats there than other cat shows and a breed stand for most breeds.
> 
> What are you thinking of breeding?


Im looking at asians and snowshoes weither they are the same or not i have no idea  but i keep coming back to norweigens


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i like the snow shoes, there very sweet.

I like the nfc's too its just the grooming that would put me off, do they need alot of grooming?

i breed british shorthairs, there excepsionally cute kittens and pretty well behaved, usually


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Im looking at asians and snowshoes weither they are the same or not i have no idea but i keep coming back to norweigens


*Haha, don't blame you on the Wegie bit, but then i'm biased, lol.
Snowshoes are lovely, but sadly there is'nt many about anymore Have no idea why. There used to be a few at FIFe shows but you hardly see them, not seen any at TICA, don't know about GCCF as I don't do those shows. It's a shame, because snowshoes are gorgeous cats. I nearly went into getting them, but decided on the Norwegian instead. 
I would go to all 3 different shows FIFe, TICA and GCCF.....if you can that is...that way you will be able to decide which you like and you'll get to meet and talk to many different breeders. A good idea is to visit those that you like too, then you will see just how the cats/kittens are kept ect. Remember as many questions that you ask, a good breeder will ask as many back, lol*



> I like the nfc's too its just the grooming that would put me off, do they need alot of grooming?


*No, Jen, they don't need a lot of grooming. Once a week is enough, when they moult in the summer maybe a little more. Obviously you need to check them everyday to check there's no knots ect. Norwegians should be pretty much self maintaining...after all, who grooms them in the wild*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> i like the snow shoes, there very sweet.
> 
> I like the nfc's too its just the grooming that would put me off, do they need alot of grooming?
> 
> i breed british shorthairs, there excepsionally cute kittens and pretty well behaved, usually


I cant have a long haired cat as they set off my allergies thats why im a bit hesitant about the nfc's but i always seem to come back to them and im seriously in love with wendy's male 
I imagine they'd need brushing daily but i could be wrong i normally am when it comes to cats


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

are the NFC's classed as semi longhaired cats?

The Ragdolls are semi long hairs and they dont require alot of grooming at all. once/twice a week


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless you Thanks Jem He's going to get neutered tomorrow, well both boys are.

Yes Bee, semi-long*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

*


Selk67U2 said:



Ahhh, bless you Thanks Jem

Yes Bee, semi-long

Click to expand...

*You think im kidding my O/H is cursing u as we speak


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Have u seen pic's of my biscuit?
Would u say nfc's have the same sort of coat as biscuit? x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, he would love Cherios, he's very much a people cat, he loves my hubby lol.*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

*No, Jen, they don't need a lot of grooming. Once a week is enough, when they moult in the summer maybe a little more. Obviously you need to check them everyday to check there's no knots ect. Norwegians should be pretty much self maintaining...after all, who grooms them in the wild*[/QUOTE]

Iam suprised at that, i thought thet needed brushing daily, ive only ever had short haired cats for that reason.shows how much i no

has cherios found a home yet?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I cant have a long haired cat as they set off my allergies thats why im a bit hesitant about the nfc's but i always seem to come back to them and im seriously in love with wendy's male
> I imagine they'd need brushing daily but i could be wrong i normally am when it comes to cats


i find bengals are good for people with allergies they hardly malt at all


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, sadly he has'nt Jen. Just been no enquiries since the credit crunch started.
Bicuits coat looks very similar to a Norwegians*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *No, sadly he has'nt Jen. Just been no enquiries since the credit crunch started.
> Bicuits coat looks very similar to a Norwegians*


You have just made me so happy that means that there is a good chance i could go to a breeders or a show and actually touch one without looking like the elephant man 
I cant believe he hasn't got a home yet bless him


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I suppose people just dont have the money at the moment, i have a litter due in 2 weeks, ive never had any trouble with finding good homes so far, ive even turned people away!

hopefully i will be as lucky this time, have you tried advertising him on pets 4 homes?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> I suppose people just dont have the money at the moment, i have a litter due in 2 weeks, ive never had any trouble with finding good homes so far, ive even turned people away!
> 
> hopefully i will be as lucky this time, have you tried advertising him on pets 4 homes?


No dont advertise him i want him


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i would love to have him too, but with 5 cats, a dog, 2 lizards and a rabbit and a bf, iam spreading myself thinly already!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> You have just made me so happy that means that there is a good chance i could go to a breeders or a show and actually touch one without looking like the elephant man
> I cant believe he hasn't got a home yet bless him


*Haha, yea. If you get a chance to come visit the Winners Show Nov 2nd, you can meet mine and quite a few others

I did'nt have any trouble with the last litter, they were all sold within weeks of being born.
Yes, i've advertised him everywhere I can think of, there's just no enquiries*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> i would love to have him too, but with 5 cats, a dog, 2 lizards and a rabbit and a bf, iam spreading myself thinly already


*Lol, sounds like our house only with Cherios we have 8 cats, lol. Only our 10 yr olds mouse died 2 days ago it was the very last one, we've had mice for 10 yrs*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Hi jem

Asians and Snowshoes are not the same - Asians are a breed identical in type and temperament to Burmese, but bred in a much wider range of colours and patterns than Burmese. They come in both shorthair and semi-longhair varities (the SLH Asian is known as a Tiffanie, and the breed also includes Burmillas and Bombays)

Snowshoes are a foreign type shorthair breed with similar markings to a Ragdoll (bi-colour / colourpoint pattern)

You will find more info on Asians on this website:

The Asian Group Cat Society (UK) - GCCF Affiliated Club catering for the Asian breed group.

and on my own site (I've bred Asians for over 15 years now)

Vervain ~ UK Breeder of European Burmese cats, Asian cats (inc Burmilla, Tiffanie, Bombay), Ocicats & LaPerm cats in Notts.



Jem85 said:


> Im looking at asians and snowshoes weither they are the same or not i have no idea  but i keep coming back to norweigens


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I did say i needed to research so sorry for being a bit dumb


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You're not dumb Jem, we were all in the same position once. *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

your doing the right thing by asking questions, dont do as i did and buy the first queen you see as i did, 

it definatly pays to do your rerearch, good on ya


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I did my research, but did'nt do enough of the breeder visiting and sadly got it massivley wrong, actually feeling sorry for the 1st cats I saw....very stupid of me as the 1 died and the others has huge issues and never settled in a home enviroment. I sadly learnt a very hard lesson
Luckily I was able to sort out, meet the right people and have never looked back*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I did my research, but did'nt do enough of the breeder visiting and sadly got it massivley wrong, actually feeling sorry for the 1st cats I saw....very stupid of me as the 1 died and the others has huge issues and never settled in a home enviroment. I sadly learnt a very hard lesson
> Luckily I was able to sort out, meet the right people and have never looked back*


So with that if i met a bad breeder i shouldn't buy a kitten just because i feel sorry for them? x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats it Jem. You are likely to get alsorts of problems. Plus, it encourages them to keep breeding more*


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thats it Jem. You are likely to get alsorts of problems. Plus, it encourages them to keep breeding more*


Its the same with dogs i just didn't know if bad cat breeders were the same x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Unfortunately, yes they are Guess it's the same with all animal breeding, there will always be bad'uns sadly*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Unfortunately, yes they are Guess it's the same with all animal breeding, there will always be bad'uns sadly*


Sad but very true.  I think most breeders will have been stung by some other so-called breeder especially when starting out.  It definitely pays to do your research and then to ask plenty of questions before you commit yourself.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

not dumb at all, if you don't ask you don't find out 

everyone here will be glad to answer your questions.



Jem85 said:


> I did say i needed to research so sorry for being a bit dumb


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

On the question front, if you intend to buy a cat for breeding purposes as well as your pet, a good question to ask is :

What would the breeder do for you if it turned out you were unable to breed the queen due to any health issues she may develop.

I didn't ask this question when I bought my first queen - when I was unable to breed her due to her having a skin complaint that developed as soon as she reached breeding maturity, had her spayed & later I sadly had her PTS I found out that the breeder was only prepared to offer a small refund & other than that nothing.

This is obviously a worse case scenario but it does happen.
So ask the question and you can make an informed decision.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> On the question front, if you intend to buy a cat for breeding purposes as well as your pet, a good question to ask is :
> 
> What would the breeder do for you if it turned out you were unable to breed the queen due to any health issues she may develop.
> 
> ...


With a question like that what would be the answer im looking for?
Would i expect a full refund or anything like that? x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> On the question front, if you intend to buy a cat for breeding purposes as well as your pet, a good question to ask is :
> 
> What would the breeder do for you if it turned out you were unable to breed the queen due to any health issues she may develop.
> 
> ...


That's a good point you have raised there. Some breeders though sell as 'breeding potential' and one assumes that they mean there would be no recompense from the breeder if the cat can't breed.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> With a question like that what would be the answer im looking for?
> Would i expect a full refund or anything like that? x


A full refund would be unlikely, I would have like to have been offered a replacement queen or at the very least another breeding queen at pet price.

If i'd bought a breeding queen & changed my mind about breeding I wouldn't expect any recompense at all.

As Angeli says be careful of the wording 'breeding potential' I was sold a breeding queen which is different.

I know now to ask the question & since then all the breeders I have bought from have said if there were any health issues down the line a replacement would be offered. Thankfully I haven't needed to take anyone up on this offer.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

There are not many Snowshoe breeders about, so if you are looking seriously to further a breed, that would be a good one, their markings are lovely.


----------

